# Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?



## BlankyB (3. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen,
wir wollen morgen in Büsum Wattwandern gehen (auch Krabbenfischen der 2. Versuch |supergri) und da kam mir die Idee einfach mal an die Priele ranzugehen und ne Montage mit zuvor ausgegrabenen Wattwürmern da reinzuwerfen.

Was haltet ihr von der Idee, hat das vielleicht schon einer gemacht? #c

Dachte dass sich da evtl. Plattfische drin aufhalten solange Ebbe ist.

Gruß Blanky #h


----------



## Schnürlwascher (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Einfach ausprobieren!

Ich hab in Büsum schon Aale und Platten gefangen. Eine auch im Priel. Allerdings ist das schon ca. 20 Jahre her 

Lieber angeln und nix fangen als gar nicht angeln.


----------



## Nanninga (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

*Fragt mal lieber einen örtlichen Wattführer. Die Wasserstände ändern sich sehr schnell, manchmal strömt es stark in den Prielen und kurz darauf ist kaum noch Wasser drin um dann wieder sehr schnell         vollzulaufen. Niemand läuft mit Gepäck so schnell wie das Wasser zurück kommt und oft schneidet das zurückkommende Wasser einem den Weg ab. Hier an der Küste sind schon viele Landratten wegen Ahnungslosigkeit abgesoffen.*
*Vom trocken gefallenen Boot sicher nicht so ein Problem.*
*Bei einer geführten Wattwanderung bleibt meißt keine Zeit für das Angeln.*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## cafabu (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Moinsen,
die Warnung von Nanninga ist wichtig. Watt mit Ebbe und Flut hat schon viele Ofer gefordert, immer auf Nummer Sicher gehen.
In den größeren Prielen stecken bei Ebbe viele Fische drin. Auch heute noch sind Plattfische da gut zu bekommen. Hauptsächlich sind es die etwas kleineren.
Carsten


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Ich wusste garnicht, dass dort das Angeln gestattet ist, das Watt ist doch Nationalpark - dort darf doch eigentlich nichts entnommen werden.


----------



## Nanninga (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

*Die ganze Küste in Nds ist Watt, Schutzgebiet bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf Befahrensrecht, Trockenfallen von Booten und Jachten,Baumaßnahmen (Pipelines),Artenschutz(Seehunde) und Schmutzeinleitungen.Angeln ist ohne Erlaubnisschein in NDS an der gesamten Küste , bis auf ausgewiesene Sperrgebiete,erlaubt.Das Tierschutzgesetz hat aber auch hier seine Gültigkeit!*

*Für fahrlässige Wattangler, biete ich an, die Pudelmützen später man Strand einzusammeln.|muahah:*

*Nanninga* #h


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Wie das in Niedersachsen gehandhabt wird weiß ich nicht, aber in SH alles problemlos:
http://www.nationalpark-wattenmeer.de/sh/nationalpark/erlaubt-verboten/ich-moechte


----------



## Wobakiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

moin,

suche Dir mal ein Einheimischen und gehe Nachts bei Niedrigwasser und bei wenig Wind an die Priele, Taschenlampe nicht vergessen dann kannst die Platten so einsammeln.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Habe vor vielen Jahren auch mal am Priel geangelt. Dabei habe ich nicht gemerkt, das die Priele sich wegen der Flut füllten. Das geht oft schneller als man denkt. Da sollte man aufpassen.

Man muss aber auch nicht übertreiben. Wenn man keinen Priel überquert ist das kein Problem und auch keine sonderlich große Gefahr, wenn das Wasser aufläuft. Das Wasser fließt in der Regel (bei normalen Wetterbedingungen) nur max. im Schritttempo auf den Strand zu. Zudem sind die Uferbereiche der Nordsee nicht wirklich tief.


----------



## Nanninga (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

*Auf die Aussage würde ich mich nicht verlassen, die Situation und die Gegebenheiten sind überall anders.*
*Selbst als Küstenbewohner würde ich mich erst von einem Wattführer beraten lassen, es sei denn man geht nur ein paar Meter raus.*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Jepp... Wir sind vor Jahren mehrmals mitten im Hochsommer bei anfangs bestem Wetter bei Cuxhaven/Döse von Nebel überrascht worden (Seenebel). Binnen von Minuten sah man nicht mehr den Sonnenschirm von nebenan. Der Gang zum Klo bzw. Eisverkäufer (und wieder zurück) wurde zum Abenteuer. Einmal mehr gerieten die Rettungsdienste  ins Schwitzen, denn Niedrigwasser war seit über 3 Stunden vorbei.
Der Spuk hielt sich jeweils rund 4 Stunden an und lichtete sich nur langsam. 
Sowas will ich nicht "draussen" erleben wollen!!!


----------



## Nanninga (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

*Sowas wie "Franky" beschreibt kann schnell passieren, darum Vorsicht, sonst ist der Spaß schnell vorbei.*
*Passiert ja in der Saison nicht ohne Grund unzählige Male. Die dachten alle sie seien die Coolen und lachten über andere. Später nicht mehr.:c*
*Genau dort, wo Franky seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat, war ich lange stationiert und habe meine Erfahrungen auch machen müssen. War im Watt und das Wasser war noch weit weg. Auf dem Rückweg war das Wasser plötzlich nicht nur hinter uns, sondern auch vor uns und hatte uns eingeschlossen ohne dass wir es merkten. Zum Glück haben wir es geschafft durch das schon 1,5m hohe Wasser, trotz Strömung, durchzuwaten und haben das Land rechtzeitig erreicht.|rolleyes*
*War dumm von uns und haben die Lage total unterschätzt.#q*
*Seit dem ins Watt nur mit Führer oder erfahrendem Einheimischen, da die Lage überall verschieden ist.|director:*

*Nanninga#h*


----------



## BlankyB (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Oje was ihr schon erlebt habt. Also ich habe nicht vor mich sehr weit von der Küste zu entfernen geschweige denn einen Priel zu durchqueren, aber ich dachte an die Priele die nah am Strand sind, die man gut auf Googlemaps sehen kann, evtl. auch die Fahrrinne in den Hafen rein.
Das ist wie gesagt alles nur Theorie kann ja auch sein dass die Priele weiter draußen sind und wenn das Wasser knietief ist geh ich sowieso nicht weiter


----------



## Nanninga (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

*Waren nur Ratschläge zu Deinem Wohl, da Auswärtige sich der Gefahren im Watt meist nicht bewußt sind.;+
Wenn Du Dich in Sichtweite vom Ufer aufhälst und dieses schnell und sicher erreichen kannst, habe ich keine Bedenken|supergriSag trotzdem jemandem Bescheid wo Du hingehst, damit man Dich in Notfall suchen kann.:mEs heißt nicht umsonst "Nordsee ist Mordsee"#c

Viel Erfolg
Nanninga#h
*


----------



## ayron (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Und immer drauf achaten, ob du irgendwann über eine Sandbank gehst.... davor und dahinter läuft es als erstes voll#h


----------



## BlankyB (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Danke für eure Tipps, ich werde berichten wies war :m


----------



## BlankyB (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

So angeln war nix weil die Priele vor Büsum zu flach sind und die Fahrrinne unerreichbar war, außerdem hatte ich keine Wattwürmer, da meine Billigschaufel beim graben sofort umgebogen ist 

Es war aber ein schöner Tag und ich konnte einige Krabben fangen die sehr lecker waren. Leider wurde dort ein totes Seehundbaby angespült.

Jetzt weiß ich aber was Franky mit dem Seenebel meint.
Als die Flut kam war auf einmal alles um uns herum "blau", trotz schönen Wetters dachte man ein Unwetter zieht auf.
Zum Strand konnte man noch gucken aber zum Wasser und nach rechts und links waren vielleicht 20m Sichtweite echt krass. Muss ja der reinste Horror sein wenn man weiter draußen ist und einen das umhüllt.

Gruß Blanky#h


----------



## wulfy3 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Also immer einen Kompass dabei haben und vorher schauen in welcher Himmelsrichtung der schnelle Weg zum Land ist.....#h


----------



## Kaulsdorfer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Hallo, möchte den Thread mal für eine Frage wiederbeleben / gebrauchen. Über den 3. Oktober möchte ich mit meiner Frau an die Nordsee. Leider kennen wir uns Null aus. Wo ist das Wattenmeer eurer Meinung nach am Schönsten und Interessantesten? Wo kann man die besten Wattwanderungen machen? Wenn dann diverse Anlagen (Häfen, Fahrrinnen in Ufernähe) das Brandungsangeln ermöglichen würden, wäre dies kein "No-Go ". Ich freue mich auf eure Infos. Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## vermesser (19. August 2013)

*AW: Beim Wattwandern in Prielen angeln?*

Guck Dir mal die Ecke um Tönning an...


----------

